# The Walmart Incident



## Fyrja (Jun 18, 2011)

I was reading the common courtesy thread, and since this happened yesterday and is still fresh in my mind I thought I'd share it.

Yesterday evening after work I stopped by my local Walmart to pick up some kitty litter and cat food.  The trip was relatively uneventful, until I got to the parking lot.

Perhaps it was fate, or the planets were aligned just right, or maybe my offerings to the parking gods pleased them.  By some strange coincidence I had actually scored a really good parking spot.  I should explain a little here.  I'm not one to drive in circles around a parking lot for a good space, and I absolutely under no circumstance will stop and wait on someone to load groceries so I can have their spot.  I have absolutely no problem with walking from the back of the lot.  Yesterday though, as I pulled into the lot this spot beckoned to me.  It shone with a certain light, like manna dropped down from parking heaven.  I parked and all was good with the universe.

When I returned with my purchases,  I opened my trunk and began the process of unloading heavy bags of kitty litter from my cart.

I did mention that I myself never stop and wait for others to load their items correct?  Perhaps I didn't express that clearly enough.  People who hold up traffic waiting on spots are one of my biggest pet peeves.  It is completely inconsiderate, rude, and just flat out ridiculous. I would rather give myself a pedicure with a cheese grater than deal with these people.

I hefted up my second bag of kitty litter, and like a sneaky parking demon hell spawn she appeared.  A black Lincoln.  I glance back as she stops, her vehicles overly large rear jutting into the road that runs across the front of the store. She is waiting.  Like a predatory creature in the bushes, the one that waits for the one smaller antelope to separate from the herd.

My arch nemesis has made herself known.  My teeth clench together, but I continue to load my items into my car.  "You can't stop people from being Jerks."  The mantra chanted in my head over and over.  It almost drowns out her voice as it carries through her open window, but only almost.

"That white [email protected]#!% needs to hurry the [email protected]#! up", she says it loud and proud.  My somewhat befuddled mind grasps the words and comprehends them. Before I can stop myself my head swivels on my neck to look directly at her.  I feel the muscles of my face move, it's not conscious anymore.  Sheer instinct takes over as I give her a big grin.

The last of my groceries stowed into the trunk, I shut it.  Slowly.  Then I walk my cart a few spaces down the lot to put it into the cart corral.  I leisurely walk back to my car, checking out license plates, my toes, my nails and anything else that catches my fancy on the way, things like wrappers and shiny pebbles.  And what do my eyes behold by my car?  There seem to be a 3 or 4 loose carts haphazardly scattered in front of my car and by the door.  So I police them up to make it easier on the guys who gather the carts.  I look back at her after this.  She's still there, and wouldn't you know it there is a car stuck behind her.  It's been about 10 minutes at this point.  I grin again and sit down in my car.  I go through my CD's because it's time to change the music.  Bad Religion seemed like a good idea, and loud?  Yes louder is better.  The music plays and still I sit in my car.  Air conditioning, music, comfy!  It takes about 2 songs, but finally she gets the point and leaves.  Then I simply back out, a satisfied smirk stuck smugly to my face as I watch one of the cars she held up in traffic take the space formerly known as mine.

Victory!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 18, 2011)

Good for you! Isn't if fun to be able to ruin someone's day after she's been rude and obnoxious to you? Unfortunately, it probably didn't teach her a lesson about courtesy.


----------



## Relle (Jun 18, 2011)

YEAHHH, good for you.   I do that, even if I have to wait 'til they go and I am in a hurry, but I've never had someone talk to me like that  :shock: .


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jun 18, 2011)

Good for you!

If black lincoln had kept quiet, I'd have moved out and let her in as soon as possible ... but once she spoke like that ... I think I would have done the same as you, as her behaviour is unnecessary and a form of bullying.


----------



## Traceyann (Jun 18, 2011)

HAHAHA sucked in to the cow.....I just blow people kisses now...it pisses them off more than being rude lol.....


----------



## maya (Jun 19, 2011)

much like you i tend to get distracted when people are SO VERY RUDE! about parking spots. or rude to bikes. pet peeve!


----------



## ilove2soap (Jun 19, 2011)

Some people can be so obnoxious!  I'm glad that you were able to express your displeasure over her profanity and racist remark without stooping to her level.  Way to go!     You make me laugh!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 19, 2011)

Perfect.


----------



## Fullamoon (Jun 19, 2011)

I would have been too nervous to mess with anyone like this. You never know who or what you might encounter. I wouldn't have rushed, but i don't think I'd have taken longer than necessary. Yikes! Stay safe!


----------



## lauramw71 (Jun 19, 2011)

FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jun 19, 2011)

Ha I love it!!
You have a great writing style Freya.


----------



## jlw4690 (Jun 20, 2011)

This cracks me up! Exactly what I needed to make me smile during a crappy day at work. Thanks!


----------



## Catmehndi (Jun 20, 2011)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> HAHAHA sucked in to the cow.....I just blow people kisses now...it pisses them off more than being rude lol.....



I blow kisses too! (and give thumbs up)

I'm always careful not to be too rude, in case it's MOL or the school principal!


----------



## Fyrja (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL.  Almost a week later, and I still chuckle about it.  This is a calmed down version of me.  

As I've aged I've actually become about 200% more docile and lady like.  Had this happened about a decade ago, I shudder to think of the consequences.  I was quite the brawler, and often found myself in physical confrontations with others.  Got my butt kicked regularly too, but also did quite a bit of damage.  I've always had more of a temper than common sense I'm afraid.  

Yeah, who would have figured the 6 foot tall redhead for a brawler right?    Never saw that one coming, not in a million years!  

These days I tend to take my revenge calmly, almost zen like.  I've learned to pick my fights, and to manipulate the situation to my advantage.  Though it wasn't an easy destination to reach.  The journey was wrought with bruises, cuts, split knuckles and dental bills.  It just sort of snapped into place one day that what I was doing was pointless, and wasteful.  

Thanks for the compliment on my writing style Chrissy!  I love to write, and do so as often as possible.  I naturally slip into a narrative with all my stories.  One day I really should round up all my short stories and do something with them.

Thanks for the concern Fullamoon.  I know I really should heed it, and usually I try to avoid these situations.  But sometimes, the revenge instinct just sort of takes over.  Usually when someone tries to bully me.  I absolutely cannot stand bullies.

Oh and Cat and Tracey, blowing kisses reminds me of Germany.  Drivers there don't give the finger when they are irate with you.  The shake their fists at you instead.  There were many times that Germans passed me their fists shaking in fury at me.  I couldn't help it, it looked so funny to me that most of the time I'd just point and laugh.  This of course made them shake their fists harder.  Hilarious every single time.


----------

